# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  dziura na migdałku

## gość

Witam,ostatnio odkryłam że na lewym migdałku mam sporą dziurę, gdyby nie to że ów migdał jest bardzo powiększony i węzeł chłonny mnie boli kiedy dotykam szyji to pewnie bym tego nie odkryła.Szczerze mówiąc jestem przerażona bo wiadomo z czym kojarzą się nam wszelakie zmiany zwłaszcza w miejscu do którego praktycznie nie mamy dostępu-widzimy to jedynie w lustrze.Jutro idę do lekarza pierwszego kontaktu-zapewne dostane skierowanie do laryngologa,ale mimo wszystko wciąż się zastanawiam co to jest, jak długo mogę to już mieć skoro owa dziura jest juz na prawde duża a ja zobaczyłam to dopiero wczoraj.Jeśli ktoś spotkał się już z czymś takim proszę o jakiekolwiek informacje z czym mogę mieć do czynienia....

Z góry dziękuję i czekam na jakieś informacje

----------


## Ania

Moja znajoma tak miała jak zreszta wiele innych osób. Często przy duzych dziurach w migdałkach zbiera się ropa, czyli tworzy się stan zapalny. Z tego co wiem, to dostała antybiotyk na wirusowe zapalenie gardła i przeszło. Dostaniesz skierowanie do laryngologa i to lekarz zdaignozuje czy to się nadaje tylko do wycięcia, wiem że teraz wycinanie migdałków to ostateczność.

----------


## gość

Hej, ja też odkrylam ze mam dziure w migdale, nie jest chyba az taka duza ale za to bardzo gleboka. Zauwazylam ja poniewaz zaczely mi sie w niej zbierac takie kremowe grudki co dawalo nieprzyjemny zapach i dziwne uczucie w gardle i musialam je wygrzebywac patyczkiem do uszu. Zaniepokojona ta sytuacja poszlam do ogolnego lekarza, który z kpina spytal jak niby zauwazylam ta dziure i po co w gardle grzebie, poczym obejrzał gardło a ze nie mialam zadnego zapalenia ani powiekszonych migdalow to powiedzial ze nic mi nie jest i zebym nie grzebała.
Wyszłam z tamtąd jak najszybciej czując się jak iditka i hipochondyrczka.
A grudki dalej tam sie zbieraja i nie wiem co mam robic, boje sie isc do innego lekarza ze znowu zostane tak potraktowana.
 Jeśli wiecie czym moze płukac gardło albo ktoś ma cos podobnego to bede wdzieczna za pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam to samo. Też wyciągam te kulki patyczkiem kosmetycznym. Byłam u rodzinnego lekarza i powiedział że jak tylko potrafię to żebym wyciągała bo lepiej wyciągnąć a niżeli się tam ma gromadzić. Muszę udać się do specjalisty bo często przy tym boli mnie gardło. Nie wiem czy nie karzą ich wyciąć bo są dosyć powiększone.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To co masz to kamienie na migdałach też mam z tym problem. To co Ci się zbiera w tych kryptach to masa dertytu, czyli martwa tkanka migdała i resztki jedzenia. Można krypty wymrażać - kriochirurgia lakunarna migdałków podniebiennych. Ja po prostu wyciskam sobie ten śmierdzący syf z gardła i jest dobrze

----------


## Patryk86

Witam!
To są krypty migdałka. Często występują przy przewlekłym zapaleniu migdałków (tonsillitis chronica). Należy udać się do lekarza POZ po skierowanie do leryngologa. Jeżeli laryngolog potwierdzi rozpoznanie, migdałki trzeba bezzwzględnie usunąć, żeby zapobiec powikłaniom w perspektywie wieloletniej (zap, stawów, osierdzia, kzn.) pozdrawiam!

----------


## Patryk86

Witam!
To są krypty migdałka. Często występują przy przewlekłym zapaleniu migdałków (tonsillitis chronica). Należy udać się do lekarza POZ po skierowanie do leryngologa. Jeżeli laryngolog potwierdzi rozpoznanie, migdałki trzeba bezzwzględnie usunąć, żeby zapobiec powikłaniom w perspektywie wieloletniej (zap, stawów, osierdzia, kzn.) pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrób najpierw badania wymaz, zobacz czy nie wychodowałaś jakiś bakterii , być może będzie trzeba coś wziąć na odporność, polecam szczepionkę do nosa , jest wspaniała .Jeżeli migdał nie jest przerośnięty to się nie martw , bo to nie jest nic groźnego. A szczepionke do nosa polecam Polyvaccinum  mite jest doskonała i przede wszystkim bezpieczna , chroni przed infekcjami , katarami oraz pomaga również na migdałki. Antybiotyki nie są bezpieczne lepiej postawić na zwiększenie odporności a bakterie leczyć cukrem brzozowym , płukając gardło wodą z ksylitolem, cukrem brzozowym. Cukier brzozowy można zakupić w sklepiku ze zdrową żywnością,  ten cukier jest doskonały na wiele schorzeń , również zapobiega próchnicy ...

----------

